# Deck hand opening



## Reid04 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I was looking for some work on weekends and the week possibly being a deckhand. I have experience with all aspects from rigging up for offshore fishing to cleaning fish and the boat. So if anyone could point me in the general direction to get hooked up with a boat. please let me know! Thanks for your time.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw a help needed ad on orange beach's Facebook page go check there


----------



## Reid04 (Jul 25, 2012)

Josh are you referring to the orange beach page or the orange beach fishing page?


----------



## Reid04 (Jul 25, 2012)

Josh is that orange beach's page or orange beach fishing charters page?


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Any luck?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

walk charter docks.


----------

